

Google CEO says ready to move on Yahoo deal - cadalac
http://www.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idUSN1731737520080918

======
josefresco
While my CAC on Yahoo's system is a bit lower, I actually wouldn't mind having
1 interface to manage my two CPC campaigns as Google's system is slightly
better.

I am however worried about what this means for cost, as MSN isn't even
competitive in this market.

------
il
Interesting timing..first the Quality Score update and now this. Yahoo's
quality/bid algorithms are completely broken- I wonder if Google's QS will now
apply to all Yahoo ads.

